
A Day in the Life: iPhone versus Nexus - apress
http://gravitationalpull.net/wp/?p=1904
======
shadesandcolour
Gee I wonder which phone you enjoy better?

I'm not trying to start an OS war but some of the points you make in the
second half could be avoided with doing your settings the way you want them in
the first place instead of wondering about it in the middle of the day. For
example: Can't find the CalenGoo app? No one forced you to put it in a folder
on your second screen. You can put it on the first screen, you can put it in
the dock. Worst case scenario you swipe to the left once to get Spotlight and
you're on your way. Didn't see your Google Voice notification because it was
way down on the Notifications screen? Go to notification settings and the set
it to order your notifications manually instead of by time. Drag GV to the top
and you're golden, never miss a voicemail again. While you're there take a few
seconds to configure your settings for Facebook and Twitter so they don't clog
up your Notifications. Can't find the Twitter app you bought the other night?
You must not have iTunes in the cloud turned on. The second it's on everything
you buy on the iPad goes to the Mac and the phone and vice versa, pretty nice
no? Can't find the Album that you bought because you had it set to not show
things that aren't local, why did you have it set that way?

Some of the issues you had were unavoidable but some of them take a few
seconds to get set up right and then you don't have to worry about them.
Sometimes it pays to set up your devices in the comfort of your own home
instead of shrugging your shoulders when you're out and about and can't find
something.

